# Cage Switching/Bonding



## agnesthelion (Oct 6, 2012)

As most of you know I'm at the beginning stages of bonding Agnes, spayed female Lionhead, to Archie neutered mini Rex buck.

Agnes is my first bun. I have had since a baby. She lives in the 3 story NIC condo that I eventually hope to have the bonded pair live.

Archie, the newly adopted bun, is in a smaller temp cage next to the condo.

So my question is about cage switching,

Is it needed? Also, will Agnes have resentment to be put in the smaller cage? They get equal free run time but for cage switch purposes can I put Archie in her condo while she free runs? Or do they actually have to be in each others cages to serve the purpose?

If you are PRO cage switch....when during the bonding process do you recommend it to be done? I haven't even done a neutral bunny date at home here (only the initial bunnyndate at the shelter which went well) so do I do it now? After a few bunny dates? When/if they are bonded?

My concern is obviously that since does are more territorial than bucks that Agnes will accept her new bond mate in her condo.

Thanks in advance for any opinions and help!


----------



## Nelsons_Mom (Oct 6, 2012)

You should switch bowls, toys, blankets etc first. Start with one or two diff. Objects and work your way up to more. I personally don't think cage swapping is really necessary, esp if they're going to live in an existing cage together (as both could see it as "theirs" and could be territorial. The object switching allows sents to be swapped while each still feeling safe in their own places. 

You can start swapping as soon as Archie feels safe. If you di choose to swap, its best as visits (for a half hour to an hour or so) not long stays.

And, when they are ready to.move in together, make sure you scrub the cage within and inch of It's life and get new bedding and a few new toys (old ones cab be added back to the rotation later) so that it doesn't smell like either rabbit for a fresh start.


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks do much Jordan! You are giving me confidence in my gut feeling about this as my thoughts mirror your own 

I've done ONE toy switch so far and just did a blanket switch tonight. I plan to move up to dishes and water bottles after that.

I kept questioning the cage switch thing, I think after we've worked up to it I might let Archie in for a brief time just so she can see him in there and his scent REALLYt gets there, but switching every night just didn't sit well with me...

Thanks again.

Even though I've agreed with Jordan I'm still interesting on any and ALL other viewpoints and experiences on this. I'm a research NUT 

Thanks again.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Oct 6, 2012)

I have never done cage switching. 
What I have done is once they are ok with each other, I open up both cages and let them come and go as they want between the cages. This lets both get used to the cages and the new one to get used to the cage they will share. I do take out pellets as Korr is a pig and will eat the all if given the chance. As the both get used to each other and the cages, I can close off the cage they will share and eventually they will just live there. Until they are ready to live together, they do have separate cages at night and when I can't supervise. 

I will say that my bonding experience have been bonding Korr to different females. He is pretty easy going and don't seem too bothered by other rabbits in his space. Having a female can be different though, so it might not work as well for you as it did for me.


----------



## kkiddle (Oct 7, 2012)

I swear the thing that really started bonding my buns was switching their litter boxes. It's perfect because if they're going to mark, it's going to be where the other bun "marked." Once I had them in the living room for a prolonged bonding session and decided to put their litter boxes in the pen to try and cut down on all the marking. They immediately went to the others' litter box and did their business. Then I switched the litter boxes and put them (the litter boxes) in the opposite cages, if that makes sense. This gave them the chance to get used to the other bun's smell and to mark their territory in a convenient place for me. 

I never swapped cages because I don't really have a cage for either. Cheeto always had my room and a hallway to roam in and so I gave Millie the hallway. I put a gate on my door and on the opening to the hallway so she had the hallway, he had the room, and neither could get into the living room. It would have been a lot easier had they both had cages: getting them into the bonding pen was a nightmare every time. I'm so glad that's over, but it was so worth it.


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 7, 2012)

Korr_and_Sophie wrote:


> I have never done cage switching.
> What I have done is once they are ok with each other, I open up both cages and let them come and go as they want between the cages. This lets both get used to the cages and the new one to get used to the cage they will share. I do take out pellets as Korr is a pig and will eat the all if given the chance. As the both get used to each other and the cages, I can close off the cage they will share and eventually they will just live there. Until they are ready to live together, they do have separate cages at night and when I can't supervise.



I like the idea of opening up both cages and letting them come and go. I know I'm a long way from it, but how long was it from the point they were comfortable with each other to where you trusted them alone in the same cage at night?


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 7, 2012)

kkiddle wrote:


> I swear the thing that really started bonding my buns was switching their litter boxes. It's perfect because if they're going to mark, it's going to be where the other bun "marked." Once I had them in the living room for a prolonged bonding session and decided to put their litter boxes in the pen to try and cut down on all the marking. They immediately went to the others' litter box and did their business. Then I switched the litter boxes and put them (the litter boxes) in the opposite cages, if that makes sense. This gave them the chance to get used to the other bun's smell and to mark their territory in a convenient place for me.



The litter box makes perfect sense and I will definetly work towards that too. They are definetly both curious about the others litterboxes that is for sure! 
Once bonded in the same cage did you keep both litterboxes and have one for each or you only have one nwoz.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Oct 7, 2012)

*agnesthelion wrote: *


> Korr_and_Sophie wrote:
> 
> 
> > I have never done cage switching.
> ...


I tend to worry about them and will wait until I am totally sure about it, so it ends up being a month or 2 of bonding before they are ready to live together. They would have been find moving in sooner, but I wanted to be safe. I do start with closing the cage while I am home, then having them together for a few hours while I go up, then overnight. If they are fine for all that, it is over a few days, then they should be fine to live together. 

It can also be a good idea to clean the cage really well before moving them in together and even rearranging it a bit. This can reset the cage so neither has a big claim to it and it is new for both of them.


----------



## kkiddle (Oct 7, 2012)

*agnesthelion wrote:*


> The litter box makes perfect sense and I will definetly work towards that too. They are definetly both curious about the others litterboxes that is for sure!
> Once bonded in the same cage did you keep both litterboxes and have one for each or you only have one nwoz.


I started with two. Millie was still having issues peeing outside the box even with two, so I changed it to one and put their bowls around it. The main reason I did that is because it's easier to clean, and if she was still peeing with two, then what's the harm, right? I've tweaked it a little, but here's the post with my setup:

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=75589&forum_id=1


I think you'll know when they're ready to be together permanently when they're in a bonding session. I slowly started increasing the time they were together to nearly all day. When they began laying next to each other, that was a good sign. When they started grooming, even better. One time I had them in the "bonding pen" for nearly 12 hours. They stayed together the whole time, played, groomed, ect. That's when I knew. 
I let Millie explore Cheeto's area with the bed/dresser blocked off so they couldn't get in a scuffle where I couldn't reach them. By this point the gate on my door was off so they could explore each others' areas. I literally had a playpen blocking off half of the room, it was crazy! When Cheeto didn't attack her, and they just hung out, I decided to leave it that way all night. I didn't sleep much, and if they even made a sound, I made sure to check on them. It was a rough night but luckily I had the weekend off from work, so I could stay all weekend with them together. After that, there was no fighting or anything, so I got rid of the playpen and they're fine. All they do is cuddle under the bed, and come out for mom's cuddling time; it's the best!

I'd also like to say that chances are everything will work out. I was all hyped up and nervous when I did the first few bonding sessions. When my cousin (also a rabbit owner) told me if they aren't fighting, and are peaceful, there's a 99.9% of them being bonded, I relaxed and got through it. He is the president of the Great Lakes Rabbit Sanctuary and has helped bond countless pairs and trios. Plus, once you get past the whole dominance thing (it took a while, even though there was no fighting), you're pretty much there. Hang in there, I know it's stressful!


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks Kate. I will for sure clean the cage really good. Maybe get some new blankets....redecorate a bit 

I have no problems going slow and im not in a hurry at all. Just want things to be right. Love all your tips thanks for responding!


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 7, 2012)

Kari that makes me feel good about what your cousin said! I actually feel good about things in my gut too. But then I tell myself, don't get too confident yet. There's a long way to go! But I just have a good vibe about it all. I have my moments where I'm nervous and then moments where I'm fine about it. However overall, I think this whole experience is really interesting and fun!! I'm taking pics and videos, I'm writing about the whole thing, it's been fascinating watching their two personalities. So even with the bit of worry, I'm enjoying myself!


----------



## ldoerr (Oct 7, 2012)

I am in the process of bonding my girls right now. Every night they change cages for 24hrs. I also put them both in the same cage at the same time every night for a little while. Since they got spayed (Shiny Things got spayed 2 weeks ago and Beauty got spayed 4 weeks ago) they are doing great.


----------



## kkiddle (Oct 7, 2012)

*agnesthelion wrote: *


> Kari that makes me feel good about what your cousin said! I actually feel good about things in my gut too. But then I tell myself, don't get too confident yet. There's a long way to go! But I just have a good vibe about it all. I have my moments where I'm nervous and then moments where I'm fine about it. However overall, I think this whole experience is really interesting and fun!! I'm taking pics and videos, I'm writing about the whole thing, it's been fascinating watching their two personalities. So even with the bit of worry, I'm enjoying myself!


Good for you! It sounds like you are handling it a lot better than I did. I think most of my problem is that I did it alone. I'm glad you are enjoying most of the experience!


----------

